

Online portfolio site. Help me find out what market would use it the most - LillieRanney
http://www.foleeo.biz 

======
johnmurch
I would imagine you have a few groups:

1) mid-large companies - 1000+ employees. Most of them use a wiki-like
platform for storing knowledge transfer. I would take the 37signals approach
and price it within a range that can be put on a credit card and NOT have
procurement process. Most turn around for people may be 2 or 3 years so
storing all that insights or "for a new project/website" that may have
launched

2) Companies that hire interns - I know when I worked for a small startup they
had a intern program every summer. They would get all this data and
information and want to store and be able to easily access it. Look at
universities who have a jobboard/intern board and find the companies who fill
that and market towards them

Just some thoughts :) good luck

~~~
LillieRanney
That's such a good idea! Do you think companies would want to take the time to
re-upload all their data to a site like mine, when they may have it somewhere
else, though it may be less easily accessible or difficult to use.

Asking because we of course think it'd be a cool thing, because it's free, but
because it's easy to use, but we wanted another perspective. Thank you!

~~~
johnmurch
Do the pain work for the company. Either build a "import" script from the most
common knowledge repos (mediawiki,
[confluence|[https://www.atlassian.com/software/confluence]](https://www.atlassian.com/software/confluence\])).
Worst case I wonder if you could hire interns and do it for them for a "fee"
\- e.g. $5000 one-time import fee or base it off the # of pages,etc.

I think for any company the problem exists in 2 places:

1) Ticketing System (think jira) (Things that got done, need to get done and
wishful thinking that may never get done). Almost all projects have a phase 2
but most of them never happen, so this data is important but most likely gets
lost in tickets

2) Process - When you have to do a deployment, there are a ton of checklist
items you have to do. The specific order and all the various use-cases that
you may or may not have to do a specific change varies. Storing this
information is invaluable and needs to be part of the process and knowledge
base

I haven't used your system or know what you are thinking, but I feel that
providing tools that make both developer and product managers life easier and
WANT to use (print friendly, responsive design/etc) is what you want to build.

Just some more thoughts :)

~~~
LillieRanney
Actually, in your opinion, do you think going from college to college would be
a good route, seeing as it's a portfolio site? Have them start early in their
freshman year, and begin to accumulate their work through their "career" so
they have it when they are prospecting for jobs in their senior year. Or, in
between for internships?

Was also thinking this would be a good site to begin to accumulate work in
general for a business professional. Just having them get into the habit of
uploading work (keep it private if they want), so that they have it for their
next career move.

As you can see, there are a lot of different routes we can go, just am trying
to envision which is the fastest to growth. I'd assume college students are
the easiest, as they are tech savvy and are always trying to find
jobs/internships/accumulating class work through their college years.

Just curious for your opinion. Thank you!

